# Martin Onza



## rocket83

*awwwwwwwww*

awwww heck ive been lookin for an onza for a while now.I had one a few years ago and wish I would kept it.I think mid 90's is when they made em maybe somewhere close to then!


----------



## gordon

check archeryhistory.com onza was early 80's?:darkbeer:


----------



## trapperDave

i remember em ..... 80's, wound up with a firecat instead.


----------



## ramboarhunter

*Onza*

The Martin Onza was built in the late '80's or early 90's.
I have an origional Martin JAUGAR that was bought in '85. It was the predicesor to the Onza.
They were a very fast bow for their times.
Charlie


----------



## oldgeez

i've still got my onza..it was my second bow..bought it used for $35 on '89. i love that old bow..your hand goes thru the riser and your thumb just sits on a little molded shelf on the riser. it has cables and one of 'em broke so it's just sitting in my garage.


----------



## Mattila067

*Martin Onza (3 gen.)*

Martin Archery developed three variations of the Onza. The first was introduced mid to late 80's with a magnesium riser. Around 92 they introduced the Ozna with a machined aluminum riser with production ending in about 95. 2003 Martin tried to reintroduce the Onza with the Onza 2. Minimal numbers of the prototype were sent out to dealers for input. Onza 2 never went into production. I am lucky enough to have all three Onzas. I am going to try and post pics of all three. The frist one is the magnesium riser. The second one is the machined aluminum riser. The third one is the Onza 2 prototype.


----------



## Mattila067

Get ahold of Martin Achery in Walla Walla, Washington. They can fix you up if you wish.

martinarchery.com


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*Onza*

Late 80's with the cast magnesium riser.It was fast back then.Had a cut out riser that acted as a built in overdraw.Strapped a sightmaster single pin sight on it and shot to 90 yds.I sure drew a crowd.


----------



## archeryhistory

I believe all the Onza risers were machined. Many thought that it was cast however the cast version was called a M-20 Jaguar with adjustable draw grip (1983). 
Even some machinest that had the bow in their hand did not believe it was machined
The machined bow in above post is a green machined Onza

Check www.archeryhistory.com The now shown in in Compounds 1980-1989 is a prototype yellow Jaguar. The bows shown in 1990-1999 are Onza with machined risers


----------



## Mattila067

Just a quick response to ArcheryHistory. If you take a look at my post and pictures above you will see that I own all three versions of the Onza. As I stated I am not sure of the years, but I am close. When I stop by Martin archerys factory in Walla Walla, Washington in the next few weeks I will find out about the dates for sure and post the dates. As for the first Onza made it was a magnesium riser not machined. for the machined risers my brother and I bought the last Onzas to come out of the factory in 1995.


----------



## archeryhistory

All the bows in your photos are machined. When you stop by the plant you can see the bows I have collected over the years. I saved prototypes and production models. Also have one you can see plated in gold and one chromed. It was very possibly the most expensivve riser ever made since it was made from a solid block. If I remember we had over 20 pound of scrap from each one.


----------



## archeryhistory

I was looking through some of our past catalogs.
The bow on the bottom photo is the Onza II made in 2003. I will try to scan and post photos.
Past Martin Catalogs are online from 2001
link to 2003 Onza II
http://www.martinarchery.com/catalogs/Martin_2003_Catalog.pdf
link to all catalogs
http://www.martinarchery.com/catalog.php


----------



## Mattila067

I stand corrected ArcheryHistory. I am sorry if I was wrong on the dates and riser design. If I knew who I was writing to I wouldn't have questioned you. My twin brother recognized you from the pictures. We both wonder why exactly Martin didn't manufacture the Onza 2. Maybe one day my brother and I will beable to meet you. We both believed that Martin bows are one of the finest bows made and my brother has shot several different bows.


----------



## archeryhistory

I can't remeber when some of the bows were made myself and I design them. Many times a product is just not at the right time. Example- We made a the Fall Away rest for 5 years with less than 300 sold each year. Ten years later it is what everyone wants.
The Alien-X is getting response from many new and exsisting dealers. It looks like a very good year.


----------



## archeryhistory

There is a Triad for sale on ebay Black with Camo limbs. This was a limited edition bow of about 200. The Bullet was the main production bow in the line at that time.


----------



## Mattila067

Archeryhistory I showed that triad to my brother but he really would like to find another Onza 2. If you should come across an Onza 2 or anybody on archerytalk should come across one for sale it would be greatly appreciated if you would let me know. Thank you


----------



## Chako

I have one in black, and still shoot it today. A bit heavy by today's standards, but rock solid, and deadly accurate. I know you will love yours. I remember when I first got mine, I spent more time fielding questions and letting club members handle it then I did shooting it. The riser sure did stick out from the competition.


----------



## MoNofletch

Try this.....

selling a martin onza compound bow. Bow has an overdraw so it shoots shorter arrows at faster speeds. Has removable quiver and sights, just need arrows and it's ready to shoot. asking 125 obo contact me at 502-338-1670


----------



## Chako

Here are a few details on the middle style Onza from the first set of 3 photos. I didn't realize my black Onza was full of target material until I put a flash to it. I shot it recently, and it didn't seem to mind being stored for well over a decade in its case. 

Details on the nice wooden inlay. I loved the wooden inlays on Martin bows back then.









Graphics on the limbs.









Etching details on the handle.









Closeup of my not so clean riser.









and...









This was my favorite bow for 3D shooting back in the early to mid 90s.


----------



## KenZ

Okay, peeked my interest. I to have had 2 Onza's over the years. Still got one. The first one I got in the late '80s and it sure looks like its cast. Can I assume that it was cast then finished machined? Had the black,gray cammo that appeared painted. The corners and edges are rounded, very similar to my 1980 Cougar mag. and my 1984 Lynx mag. The second one is a early-mid '90s and it is definitely machined from solid aluminum similar to todays bows. Very square corners. There is a definite difference in looks between the two. I sold the first one to a friend for hunting and he absolutely loves it. I upgraded it to ultra sonic wheels and acc arrows and the old gal was right quick. The later one now sports 2003 elite limbs with the fury-x setup taken from my Scepter 3 when I upgraded it to nitrous-x. Shoots real nice, and makes people stop dead in there tracks on the 3D course! I to wanted one of the Onza 2s, but couldn't find one. Now I know why! So I'm just sitting here patiently waiting for the Onza 3!


----------



## Mattila067

Well maybe the founder of this site will listen to all of us that like the Onza and disregard all the feed back that came from the dealers that were sent the Onza 2 and start making them again.


----------



## Onza

It has been a while since I've been here. I currently have 3 Onzas, one polished silver, one gold, and one in mossy oak. 

The gold plated one is the 25th anneversary edition, I've upgraded it with z cams and new limbs, shoots my 3-49 easton ACCs at about 280 FPS at 60 lbs. I've been meaning to upgrade to the nitrous-x system but just havn't had time lately. The mossy oak one was has been filmed dipped to refurbish it and has the same set-up as my gold version. The silver one is collecting dust and waiting for upgrades.

I've been shooting onzas for the last 9 years and will keep on shooting them. They definatly attract attention on the 3-D range.


----------



## jake4390

Mattila067 said:


> Martin Archery developed three variations of the Onza. The first was introduced mid to late 80's with a magnesium riser. Around 92 they introduced the Ozna with a machined aluminum riser with production ending in about 95. 2003 Martin tried to reintroduce the Onza with the Onza 2. Minimal numbers of the prototype were sent out to dealers for input. Onza 2 never went into production. I am lucky enough to have all three Onzas. I am going to try and post pics of all three. The frist one is the magnesium riser. The second one is the machined aluminum riser. The third one is the Onza 2 prototype.
> 
> View attachment 528353
> 
> 
> View attachment 528354
> 
> 
> View attachment 528355



what kind of cams are those on the top 2 bows


----------



## bilongo

You forgot to mention the Rytera Triad 2006 is made based on the Onza riser.


----------



## KenZ

jake4390 said:


> what kind of cams are those on the top 2 bows


I believe they were called XL cams.


----------



## Mattila067

My Brother was surfing the net the other day and came across the new Onza 3 for 2011. I am excited to buy the new Onza 3 to add to my collection of Onza's. I just hope that I am able to safe up enough money to buy one before they decide to discontinue It. Thank goes out to Martin Archery for listen to the archer's that like the Onza.


----------



## CARY RYBUS

i have 1 in purple if ya wanna buy another one 400 bucks 1 507304 2148 oh and its a 91
View attachment 1624159


----------



## Dave J

*Classified Ads*



CARY RYBUS said:


> i have 1 in purple if ya wanna buy another one 400 bucks 1 507304 2148 oh and its a 91


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1956519&


----------

